# What can i do to bind my ferrets again



## Albinodollysmum (Oct 20, 2020)

Hi , i have three albino ferrets they are all sisters born together same mother ect they are now 6months old all live together in same housing all have free roam of the house get along all the time ( dolly been the most friendly laid back of them all ) however dolly had a serious accident that had taken her away from her sisters as she had hit her head and neck badly vet had cleared her only issue been her balance is not 100% keeps stumbling falling ect and is not running around hyper active like her sisters so on the vets advice to place her alone for few days to rest and recover however after doing this for one whole day she’s lonely lost scared and very very clingy with me more than normal. I spoken to the vet they suggested to keep her separate from the other two but place the cages together so they can still see smell hear her however she reassured me this would be fine but the other two do not even notice dolly is there or even care i placed her in the same cage all they did was walk on her push her around like she wasnt there so my question is how do i get them together again where they can see her love her and accept her again before she becomes best friends with the dog! Its like they have dismissed her from there pack due to not been as active as they are and it breaks my heart and im not complaing i get all the cuddles and clingly following me around any advice on how to get there together again would be great thankyou


----------



## Patchwork Petcare (Oct 2, 2020)

I wouldn't worry too much if they're just not too interested in her for now. It seems pretty normal that they won't want to play with her if she's not engaging, she just needs some time to recover and then gradually reintroduced them to play, but making sure she can still rest when she needs to where they won't bother her. Until then, just enjoy all the bonus cuddles and 1-2-1 play/bonding time! As long as they're not bullying her, they should be fine in time  let us know how she gets on


----------

